# Skid Plates on ATV Plow



## Turtle1231

I was curious if anyone doesn't use skid plates on there plows. I just installed a 60 inch Moose plow and with the skids on it will leave about 1 inch of clearance from the ground. I was wondering how quickly it will wear out the wear bar on the plow if I didn't run the skids so it would plow down to the pavement and leave no snow. Anybody see any problems with taking them off or should I just lower the height of the skids to maybe 1/4 inch?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I woudl take the skids off. if you have a steel wear bar it will last a few years. I took the skids off my atv plow and my truck plow.


----------



## Turtle1231

It won't hurt an asphalt drive way or concrete?


----------



## MAR4CARS

Same here never used skids on my ATV or truck plows


----------



## TubedYota

I never used them on my quad plow.


----------



## skywagon

Turtle1231;642037 said:


> I was curious if anyone doesn't use skid plates on there plows. I just installed a 60 inch Moose plow and with the skids on it will leave about 1 inch of clearance from the ground. I was wondering how quickly it will wear out the wear bar on the plow if I didn't run the skids so it would plow down to the pavement and leave no snow. Anybody see any problems with taking them off or should I just lower the height of the skids to maybe 1/4 inch?


put the poly bar on and never worry about it again, mine in 5 years without skids shows no wear at all.ussmileyflag

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0674.jpg


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Two only good options...

1. Take the skids off completly.
2. Adjust so the skids are level with the wear bar, that way they both wear at the same pase an helps make the wear bar last longer.


----------



## TubedYota

Elwer Lawn Care;642223 said:


> 2. Adjust so the skids are level with the wear bar, that way they both wear at the same pase an helps make the wear bar last longer.


I would have done this but for some reason my plow didn't come with them and it was supposed to. I haven't had that bad of wear on it though and I've had it since '00 and have done a lot more plowing than it's probably supposed to do


----------



## Zach

Has anyone ever plow sidewalks with an ATV or tractor? does the blade catch on the cracks or ruin the sidewalk? should I use skids when I plow sidewalks?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Zach;642309 said:


> Has anyone ever plow sidewalks with an ATV or tractor? does the blade catch on the cracks or ruin the sidewalk? should I use skids when I plow sidewalks?


Just angle the blade to the side and don't run fast so that if you hit a raised piece of concrete it wont do too much damage.


----------



## Zach

okay, thanks


----------



## hondarecon4435

i have skids on mine but they are level with the wear bar


----------



## deere615

I don't have skid shoes on mine, it just wont clean as good. I have plowed sidewalks no problem, if you hit anything the plow will just trip


----------



## Turtle1231

Thanks guys! Skywagon where did you get your poly wear bar and what does it cost?


----------



## skywagon

Turtle, her you go. http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html
Price is hinged on length and thickness, I have the 2.5 inch thick, they make 1-1.5-2- 2.5.

After years of plowing mine shows no wear at all and will not tear up driveways ect. The big highway plows in many states use this stuff and swear by it.xysportxysport


----------



## Beachernaut

I use the shoes on mine, withe the cutting edge almost 1 1/2" off the ground.
Of course, almost all of my plowing is done on gravel. On any asphalt or concrete, I'll pull the shoes off completely. Thank god I have quick disconnects.


----------



## JCGERB

I had the skids set up so the blade was on the ground. I wore out 2 wear bars (just the edges from angled plowing) in one season. I then installed a cutting edge off a road grader. It was brand new on one end. No signs of an wear now.


----------

